

Rotating an image with OpenCV and Python - physicsistic
http://john.freml.in/opencv-rotation

======
ahojnnes
> from skimage.transform import rotate

> rotate(image, angle, resize=True)

Also, scikit-image provides a nice interface for geometric transformations:
`SimilarityTransform`, `AffineTransform`, `ProjectiveTransform`,
`PolynomialTransform`.

